# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Defensas Ribereñas >  Estrategias en la gestión del agua: actuaciones en Galicia

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
Fernández Liñares afirma que el cambio climático obliga preveer nuevas y mejores infraestructuras para evitar inundaciones

Jue, 9 sep, 2010

Infraestructuras, Inundaciones

El Presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Miño  Sil (CHMS), Francisco Fernández Liñares, ha inaugurado, esta mañana, en Guitiriz, el curso de verano Estrategias en la gestión del agua: actuaciones en Galicia, organizado por la Universidad de Santiago de Compostela.

Durante su intervención, Fernández Liñares señaló que debido al cambio climático se estima que en los próximos 25 o 30 años la reducción de las precipitaciones sea superior al 20 por ciento y se incremente su irregularidad a lo largo del año hidrológico. Esta circunstancia explicó- obliga a preveer nuevas y mejores infraestructuras para mitigar los efectos de posibles inundaciones.

Las políticas de gestión de agua deben adaptarse al cambio climático y a los nuevos usos sociales y económicos de este recurso, lo que obliga a buscar el equilibrio entre la oferta y la demanda y redefinir los modelos de producción, consumo y reutilización del agua.
Para hacer frente a los nuevos retos que se plantean en esta materia, Liñares indicó que se está poniendo en marcha una estrategia a nivel internacional que proporcione los mecanismos necesarios para lograr una adecuada planificación de acuerdo a las peculiaridades de cada zona.

Fuente.- CHMS.


Eso mismo deberan hacer el resto de la cuencas, si esperan a verlas venir llegaran tarde como en tantas y tantas otras

----------

